
The guy who knew Nintendo’s Switch surprise has pled guilty to hacking - iaw
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/31/21117596/nintendo-switch-surprise-pled-guilty-hacking-department-justice-ryan-hernandez
======
ganstyles
I read the article and it's about this person hacking Nintendo servers and
stealing confidential information. But I still don't understand what
Nintendo's Switch surprise is? Can someone fill me in? I am aware of what a
Nintendo Switch is.

~~~
juancampa
From the article it looks like he published information about the existence of
the Nintendo Switch before Nintendo officially announced it

~~~
tgsovlerkhgsel
That seems to be correct: "That stolen information, including pre-release
information about the anticipated Nintendo Switch console, was leaked to the
public." \-- from [https://www.justice.gov/usao-wdwa/pr/california-man-who-
hack...](https://www.justice.gov/usao-wdwa/pr/california-man-who-hacked-
nintendo-servers-steal-video-games-and-other-proprietary)

I think this may be a better link since it's most likely the press release
that this article is based on, and doesn't have a clickbait title

~~~
casefields
And got nailed for child pornography. You stay you Palmdale.

~~~
ta999999171
Every other comment saying this has been killed, but...how to trust this
charge anymore, I have no idea.

------
breakingcups
> In October 2017, the FBI contacted Hernandez and his parents to ask him to
> stop hacking, at which time Hernandez “confirmed that he understood the
> consequences of any future hacking.”

